# [HOWTO] Loop-Aes sous Gentoo 2006.1

## maicroft

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: 

Petit nouveau dans le monde gentoo je me permets de vous soumettre ce petit howto sur la façon d'utiliser Loop-Aes. Vos idées, suggestions et commentaire sont les bienvenues.

D'avance merci  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Howto Loop-Aes pour Gentoo
> 
> 1. Intruduction :
> ...

 

----------

## ganymede

Quelques petites remarques :

Pour plus de sécurité, il est recommandé que la clé de cryptage (keyfile) générée avec GnuPG ne soit pas enregistrée sur votre disque dur, mais sur un support externe (clé USB, disquette, CD-Rom...). De cette manière, si une personne malveillante dispose d'un accès à votre machine ET que cette personne connaît votre mot de passe, elle ne pourra cependant pas accéder à votre (vos) partition(s) cryptée(s). C'est juste une protection supplémentaire.

Si vous ne cryptez qu'une seule partition, n'oubliez pas que les logiciels que vous utiliserez pour accéder aux données cryptées risquent fort d'enregistrer une partie de leurs données de travail dans la partition swap ou dans /tmp... données qui seront alors enregistrées "en clair". Comme mentionné dans ce howto, le swap peut être crypté lui aussi, moyennant quelques manips supplémentaires, et il est même possible de crypter la totalité de votre disque dur, en bootant sur un support externe, tel qu'un CD-Rom ou une clé USB. Toutes les informations nécessaires se trouvent (en anglais) sur http://loop-aes.sourceforge.net/loop-AES.README.

Il n'est pas obligatoire de modifier /etc/fstab. Une seule ligne de commande permet de monter la partition cryptée une fois que le module loop est chargé. Pour reprendre l'exemple précédent :

```
mount /dev/hda1 /asyouwant -o loop=/dev/loop0,encryption=AES128,gpgkey=/chemin/vers/votre_keyfile.gpg
```

----------

